# Olive oil really does reduce risk of stroke, says research



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2011)

Olive oil really does reduce risk of stroke, says research by J. D. Heyes (NaturalNews) Another new study has confirmed what we’ve known for quite some time – that olive oil contributes to better health. According to researchers who followed about 7,000 people aged 65 and older in three French cities for five years, olive [...]

*Read More...*


----------

